# sand Flea Rake?



## joshl (Apr 11, 2013)

How much are they in destin now adays? I am coming down this weekend and need to pick one up.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I can normally dig up a few while playing with my kids or see them in the surf when the waves recede. My bro n law has the rake and it works good too.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

About 22-25$ walmart more a bait shops


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

If its not to late, then go to bass pro shop and get the one they have... It's $45 but its all aluminum and has an expanded metal basket compared to the hardware cloth basket that Walmart sells for $50. Walmart does have a small rake for $20 if you just need it for a weekend use, but if you need a quality rake to last you several years then I wouldn't recommend it. Half hitch tackle sells the same exact one as Walmart.... I was really disappointed to see such a "cheap" rake being sold there, as I was after a nicer one built to last more than a season. Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Years ago, I used a steel Kitchen Colander, for the occasional surf fishing expedition.

That is how I was taught, and did so for many years in Melbourne, till one day, I saw a guy using a rake.

As I got older, and the running up on them, bending over and scooping with the Colander got old, I broke down and bought a rake.
*


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

That cheap one at walmart is starting it third season with me this year


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Sea Raptor said:


> That cheap one at walmart is starting it third season with me this year


Nice man, glad to hear that. Wasn't trying to say that the cheap ones won't last, but more or less saying that the stronger ones should last a lot longer and take more use/abuse. There are obviously exceptions on both sides. Good luck out there!


----------

